# 2009 Tinboats.Net Roadtrip/Rally ---DALE HOLLOW---



## Jim

This purpose of this Rally is to get a few members to get together for a weekend of fishing, socializing and a bunch of fun.

*Dates for the trip: Oct 15, 2009 to Oct 18,2009. (Arrive Thursday, Depart Sunday). Stay earlier/longer if you wish.*

Nathan the owner has been kind enough to give us a 15% discount on all reservations. We have until January 1 to make reservations and Deposits will need to be sent to him then.

What will be available are Condos, Cottages, campground and the Lodge. The lodge is perfect if you want just a room. Each room has full amenities and multiple beds. There are 7 private rooms, first come first serve. This lodge also has the "meeting" room for us at night. If your coming with your family and want to rent a cottage or Condo, feel free to Reserve one of those. They are all within walking distance so you will not be isolated for the extreme partying at night. :LOL2:

Boat rentals are available too! \/ 


Here is the link to the Lodge: https://www.starpointresort.com/lodge.htm

Here are the links to the Cottage: https://www.starpointresort.com/cottages.htm

Hare is a link to the Condos: https://www.starpointresort.com/condos.htm

Here is a link t o the website: https://www.starpointresort.com/home.htm

Here is a link to the Resort map: https://www.starpointresort.com/Star%20P ... 0Final.pdf

Please decide what you want and call Nathan toll free @ 1-866-STAR-PNT

He will hold what you want and you will not have to send him a deposit until January.

If you want to split a cabin with someone let it be known here and someone might be up for it. Reservations and $ will be handled by you and the owner Nathan.

I already reserved the ELM cottage because I am coming down with 2 maybe 3 others.
I am going to keep updating the first thread with confirmed reservations.

I know times are tough money wise and this seems like a long time away, but please don't flake on us now. This will be a good time and great opportunity to meet a few folks who we "talk" to online quite a bit. 


*The latest confirmation thread can be found here:* https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9127

*If you have any questions, Please ask away! do not be shy folks.*


----------



## Jim

Jim
Remo
Marine0341


----------



## BassAddict

Im In!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I'm in for sure!


----------



## G3_Guy

I'm in +1


----------



## Bubba

I would like to attend if I can, but like I said in the other thread...it's gonna depend on funds. So for now you can count me in, but it just depends on the final outcome of everything before I can say for sure.


----------



## whj812

Im In!!! Thanks for giving us plenty of time to prepare!! Ill be there with my wife.


----------



## Mossy535

You guys can't leave me out! Count me in!

Mark


----------



## FishingCop

I'm in, along with my wife and another couple (legbrkr and her husband). Four total.....


----------



## Broncoman

Wife and I are in, trying to get Codeman to commit also.


----------



## Nickk

well that's certainly fair warning.

I'm in!


----------



## FishingBuds

If the Lord willen and the creek don't rise count me in + wife and two kids. you'll see us mostly on the water :lol: or eating or taken a nap by the fire :wink:


----------



## Popeye

I'll most definately try to be there. Wife is a maybe.


----------



## Andy

I'm in + wife and 2 kids.


----------



## biggun79

ill be there and little fisher to she is my sister


----------



## shinerman77

I'm in


----------



## slim357

Id like to think im down to go, not 100% sure yet tho. :|


----------



## DahFISH

:roll: Man I read well, I posted on the other thread that I wouldnt be able to go. Now Im re-reading this tread and realize Its not this Oct. I got over a year to save up. 
I'M IN!


----------



## Jim

DahFISH said:


> :roll: Man I read well, I posted on the other thread that I wouldnt be able to go. Now Im re-reading this tread and realize Its not this Oct. I got over a year to save up.
> I'M IN!



:beer:

Im tucking away $20 per week from now until then. I stopped going to Dunkin Donuts everyday for coffees. Thats $5 right there.....A day :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

DahFISH said:


> :roll: Man I read well, I posted on the other thread that I wouldnt be able to go. Now Im re-reading this tread and realize Its not this Oct. I got over a year to save up.
> I'M IN!



I thought the same thing - ](*,) 

Us SE PA guys should work out a driving plan!


----------



## BassAddict

Forget saving $$$$ all year, im doing it the American way and talking to uncle Visa when the time comes!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Forget saving $$$$ all year, im doing it the American way and talking to uncle Visa when the time comes!!!!!! :lol: :lol:



I've talked to him too much so far this year as it is. Now the wife wants to spend 3 nights at some pool suite for our anniversary. 3 nights $875.00! :shock:


----------



## geemyrick

I am in also + 1


----------



## geemyrick

There are 5 campgrounds close by and there is also on there. That will be the cheapest way to stay.


----------



## DahFISH

Captain Ahab said:


> Us SE PA guys should work out a driving plan!



I agree a 750-800 mile trip towing boats would go much smoother as a convoy.


----------



## Waterwings

DahFISH said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us SE PA guys should work out a driving plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree a 750-800 mile trip _towing boats _would go much smoother _as a convoy_.
Click to expand...



Now that would be very pic worthy! 8)


----------



## BassAddict

flounderhead59 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget saving $$$$ all year, im doing it the American way and talking to uncle Visa when the time comes!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've talked to him too much so far this year as it is.
Click to expand...



Good point flounderhead........................... I better get back in touch with old man Discover! :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds

Jim given up my donuts is personal:x 

How about that health stuff my wife wants to buy


----------



## Codeman

I'd like to make it. Could be me the wife and kids or me and my brother, who knows that's a long way off. If I take my brother I can make him pay 1/2. If its my wife I pay, and pay big. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Codeman said:


> ...If its my wife I pay, and pay big...



And often. I know, I know. Me too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Are we talking about the Dale Hollow of Tennessee?


----------



## Bubba

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Are we talking about the Dale Hollow of Tennessee?




Yup! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

NICE =D> thats a great place to fish. hopefully i can meet some of yuns down there and fish for a day since its only 2 hrs from me


----------



## Jim

Loggerhead Mike said:


> NICE =D> thats a great place to fish. hopefully i can meet some of yuns down there and fish for a day since its only 2 hrs from me




That would be so cool! 

Nice way to jump right in! :beer:


----------



## BassNBob

Since I just returned from a 1200 mile trip to MN I guess 1 hr. should be no problem. Count me in.
By the way a great to Orr MN. last week. Pics to follow.


----------



## Fish Monger

Hmmm... I think the Dumond family will try and make the trip out of Maine, count us 4 in!


----------



## pbw

I'm in...


----------



## rob

This sounds like a great idea. I know I'm the new guy and all, but put me down +1! In a years time I won't be the new guy anymore...


----------



## whj812

Its going to be awesome guys!! Come on get fired up!!!! Huge Smallmouth!!! Lots of new friends!!! Definitely going to be a blast!!! I cant wait to get back over there!!


----------



## Jim

whj812 said:


> Its going to be awesome guys!! Come on get fired up!!!! Huge Smallmouth!!! Lots of new friends!!! Definitely going to be a blast!!! I cant wait to get back over there!!




:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> Come on get fired up!!!! Huge Smallmouth!!!


 dont forget about the crappie and huge cats. are any of yuns gonna be campin out there? i recon we mise well stay the nite and tell beer storys with yall :---) . if so let me know the campground


----------



## Codeman

After talking to my brother we might just be in for this trip. Put us on the list the cheaper the accommodations the better. LOL


----------



## whj812

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Come on get fired up!!!! Huge Smallmouth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget about the crappie and huge cats. are any of yuns gonna be campin out there? i recon we mise well stay the nite and tell beer storys with yall :---) . if so let me know the campground
Click to expand...


Sounds Like a plan man!!!


----------



## Popeye

I asked my wife what she had planned for the 3rd week end in October. She said she she thought he calander was clear. Then I mentioned 2009. Had to explain about the trip and she is wanting to go. We will be using a tent. Haven't looked into the camping amenities there yet. Hope they aren't too far from where other will be staying. Sure would suck to drive that far to socialize, only to have to set up camp a couple miles from everyone else.

Does anyone know if TN gives any kind of discount for non-resident disabled veterans on their fishing licenses? Couldn't find any information on it when looking at their licensing requirements. I like Illinois for that as any disabled vet (with a 10% disability rating or more), resident or non-resident, doesn't need a fishing license.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I beleave you have to be a resident, not posative though.

Hopefuly by next year we'll have enough people wantin to camp that we can get our own tinboat campground :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

I am curious as to how many people intend to camp(tent)?


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> I am curious as to how many people intend to camp(tent)?



I would probably be up for camping...but it depends on where we end up deciding on and how much their cabins/rooms are. :?


----------



## Andy

I would rather tent it. Every little bit of $ I can save the better..


----------



## Popeye

Tent, unless it is real cold


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

tint and air mattress :mrgreen: . unless a cold front comes through it was beautiful out there last oct, maybe a bit nipply in the morning


----------



## alumacraftjoe

If I tented, I would have to learn to put up the tent I got two years ago that is still in the box :mrgreen: ..... I think I'll stick with a cabin. I figure in a year I can save up enough for a cabin for a few days.


----------



## Jim

alumacraftjoe said:


> If I tented, I would have to learn to put up the tent I got two years ago that is still in the box :mrgreen: ..... I think I'll stick with a cabin. I figure in a year I can save up enough for a cabin for a few days.



You know this northern boy is a little frail :LOL2: I will be sticking with a cabin myself. I went camping once....I still think about the tiny rock under the tent that poked me right in the back. Next Time I camp it will be in one of those big double wide RV's with a jacuzzi and fireplace. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

alumacraftjoe said:


> If I tented, I would have to learn to put up the tent I got two years ago that is still in the box :mrgreen: ..... I think I'll stick with a cabin. I figure in a year I can save up enough for a cabin for a few days.



My wife is the one that knows how to set up the tent. As a matter of fact last year she went up a day early and set up the entire camp site by herself. Like I said, I'm basically cheap but if it gets too cold I'll opt for a cabin.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Cabin for me - m tent days are over


Flounder - can I eat with you and your wife :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

the cabins arnt bad at all up there, my buddys in tn said around 100-150 depending on the number of rooms want


----------



## FishingCop

Loggerhead Mike said:


> the cabins arnt bad at all up there, my buddys in tn said around 100-150 depending on the number of rooms want



Actually, the off season rates are much more affordable. We are looking at places that have rates as low as $45-$55 for two, $65-$85 for four (2 BR), $90-$130 for 6-10 (3 & 4BR). For families and other who share a queen or double bed, it works out well. For indivdual members who need a separate bed, but don't mind sharing a cabin, it can be as little as $16 per night or up to about $30 per night per person for a cabin with five individual beds (there is one that has three double beds and 4 twin beds for $130 - 18 per person, per night. So... as you can see, we are looking at some places that have really good of-season rates......


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

wow, for 65 bucks yall mite just turn me on to a cabin :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba

I wouldn't be opposed to sharing a cabin with some of you guys coming down alone....get a big cabin and split it between us.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Bubba said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to sharing a cabin with some of you guys coming down alone....get a big cabin and split it between us.


I'd be up for that as well.


----------



## Popeye

Well, at that price and after the rain we just went through with this last camping trip a cabin might not be sure a bad idea. I hate camping in the rain.


----------



## FishingCop

Loggerhead Mike said:


> wow, for 65 bucks yall mite just turn me on to a cabin :mrgreen:



That was $65 for a cabin with 3 beds - so only $22 per person... Also some with four beds for $85 - $21 per person. You can't beat that........ Larger cabins with more beds can be gotten for as little as $16 per person, with individual beds for each person. Unless you're really into camping, you can't beat the cabin costs with kitchen facilities, a grill outside, etc.


----------



## Popeye

Now if someone will let me in on where to fish there. That place looks HUGE.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Now if someone will let me in on where to fish there. That place looks HUGE.



30,000 acres, 600 miles of shoreline - fish anywhere you want :lol: A littler bigger than The Fox Chain, huh?


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if someone will let me in on where to fish there. That place looks HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30,000 acres, 600 miles of shoreline - fish anywhere you want :lol: A littler bigger than The Fox Chain, huh?
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah. :lol: I guess that's why the pros get time to prefish before a tourny huh?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Who care about where to fish - I just want to know what time Mrs. Flounder head is serving dinner


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Who care about where to fish - I just want to know what time Mrs. Flounder head is serving dinner




Capt, you have a one-track (food) mind.. I've seen Flounder's recipies and pics of grilled/smoked/BBQ'd food too - it certainly looks great - but, I wouldn't let it keep me off the water..... :wink: 

:idea: Maybe we ought to start a list of lunch/dinner items that all the members can bring along to have Mrs. Flounderhead cook for us during our Dale Hollow outing. Okay with you Andy :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: (and the Mrs :?: )


----------



## Popeye

Well, first off... Y'all will starve if you call her Mrs. Flounderhead and expect food. And I'm pretty sure she is gonna want to fish as well. I'll see if I can convince her to do up some chili though.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Well, first off... Y'all will starve if you call her Mrs. Flounderhead and expect food. And I'm pretty sure she is gonna want to fish as well. I'll see if I can convince her to do up some chili though.



last count, we were up to forty members signed up... That's a HUGE pot of chili 8)


----------



## BassAddict

I say we only eat what we catch, whos up for that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

its a huge lake. we didnt have a fish finder last time i was up there, but we'd cruise the coves using live minners, crickets, and jigs when it got alittle deeper. we caught bass, crappie, cats, gills and shellcrackers. now that i have a motor that'll get me somewhere i cant wait to go back way in that lake where its not so pressured. it was late fall when all the leaves were in full color, very pretty place, and the bass where hitting the top water like crazy. wish i could rember the temp's and all #-o . its hard not to drink to many beer out there :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy

BassAddict said:


> I say we only eat what we catch, whos up for that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :lol:



I don't want to diet those couple days... LOL


----------



## FishingCop

Average Temps for Dale Hollow area for October, also, day-to-day average temps. Definately turns cooler toward the end of the month...


https://www.weather.com/outlook/health/fitness/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/38549?from=month_bottomnav_fitness

https://www.weather.com/outlook/health/fitness/monthly/38549?month=1


----------



## Jim

Andy said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we only eat what we catch, whos up for that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to diet those couple days... LOL
Click to expand...



Right!...I'll starve that whole week.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we only eat what we catch, whos up for that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to diet those couple days... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right!...I'll starve that whole week.
Click to expand...

Jake and I will each gain 20 lbs!


----------



## Jim

We will see who wins the tournament......... 8)


----------



## BassNBob

What's the format for the outing? Is there a date set yet?


----------



## FishingCop

BassNBob said:


> What's the format for the outing? Is there a date set yet?



I'm not sure of the "format" - I'm thinking it is come down to the resort, meet other members, lots of fishing, partying, eating/cooking out, (gee, maybe a beer or two  have a great 2-4 day trip with no particular agenda (but again, that's up to Jim). I personally will be making the trip as a part of a week-10 day vacation with another couple (lgbrkr&hubby). After Dale Hollow, going to fish Norris Lake with in-laws then visit the Smokies for about 2 days or so. But, I suspect most members are just planning on a 3-day weekend fishing trip??? Whatever works - as long as we can get together as a group for the weekend - as Jim said *"ASSAULT on DALE HOLLOW 2009"*

No date yet, no confirmed location yet. Jim will be making those final decisions, but I have been helping out with some research (resorts, costs, weather, etc.). I'll be in Jellico about the 3rd week of October and I will be taking a day to check out a few of the resorts we have been considering. * BNB*, you're right there in Onieda, I'll be driving right through there on my way to Dale Hollow - you interested in coming along for the day to visit the resorts first hand? Let me know and I'll give you a heads up as to when exactly I'll be down there.

Any other members in that area who want to come along to check out these places, let me know. *G_3 *has been there (is Seymour about 2-3 hours away??) and *whj812* & *Bubba* arent too far away. Road Trip!!!?????


Any other members close by????? Let me know.


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> I say we only eat what we catch, whos up for that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :lol:



I'm okay with that idea as long as you guys are okay with me catching a bunch of grub from the store.


----------



## BassNBob

F/C, just let me know when you'll be coming down and I may ride around with ya'll.

Just a note: The water level is way down at Eagle's Cove right now. I had my car muffler in the water to launch my Jon last week and I had to wade out in the water to get it back on the trailer. This is something to think about if you plan it for late Sept on Oct.


----------



## FishingCop

BassNBob said:


> F/C, just let me know when you'll be coming down and I may ride around with ya'll.
> 
> Just a note: The water level is way down at Eagle's Cove right now. I had my car muffler in the water to launch my Jon last week and I had to wade out in the water to get it back on the trailer. This is something to think about if you plan it for late Sept on Oct.



Good to know, thanks...

See you in October


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> then visit the Smokies for about 2 days or so



what part?


----------



## FishingCop

Loggerhead Mike said:


> then visit the Smokies for about 2 days or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part?
Click to expand...


Well, no kids anymore (I mean they're grown up) so definatley not the Pigeon Forge adventure. Probaby drive through to Cades Cove, the Dome, and spend a little time in Gatlinburg (rather than Pigeon Forge) BUT.... Haven't been down there in many years, so I'll have to check out what's happening? Maybe a music show or something would be fun. Long time ago, walked throught the Cop museum (the one with Buford Pusser's car and stuff) I think I've outgrown that now that I'm retired after 30 years on the job - but, like I said, a music show might be nice - NO Dollywood for us!!!!! You got any suggestions for the area??????


----------



## G3_Guy

FishingCop said:


> Well, no kids anymore (I mean they're grown up) so definatley not the Pigeon Forge adventure. Probaby drive through to Cades Cove, the Dome, and spend a little time in Gatlinburg (rather than Pigeon Forge) BUT.... Haven't been down there in many years, so I'll have to check out what's happening? Maybe a music show or something would be fun. Long time ago, walked throught the Cop museum (the one with Buford Pusser's car and stuff) I think I've outgrown that now that I'm retired after 30 years on the job - but, like I said, a music show might be nice - NO Dollywood for us!!!!! You got any suggestions for the area??????





You cant go wrong with a trip to the Cades Cove... be sure and stop and eat at "The Carriage House" while you are over in Townsend. As for shows in Pigeon Forge...

The Comedy Barn is a must... well worth the price of admission. I laughed so hard it hurt.
https://www.comedybarn.com/default.php

The magic show isn't too bad either...
https://www.pigeonforgemagic.com/index.html

The Miracle Theater is good too.
https://www.miracletheater.com/

And there is always the Dixie Stampede.
https://www.dixiestampede.com/

If you get to board, call me and we'll hit Douglas or Cherokee Lake.  

Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

well that prettymuch sums it up :mrgreen: 

We have a campin trip planned for cades cove in 3 weeks. beautifull place

if you venture over to cherokee nc, maybe a half hour ride, you must go see the play "Onto these Hills" about the indians and settlers. its in a huge amplatheater and is very very good


----------



## BassNBob

F/C, dixiestampede is very entertaining.


----------



## FishingCop

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll definately check back with you all before we go....


----------



## Bubba

Ok guys, I don't think i'm gonna be able to wait a year for this. Who's up for a spring gtg?  :lol:


----------



## Jim

I wish, My wife is going to calf at the end of January. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> I wish, My wife is going to calf at the end of January. :LOL2:



Your wife doesn't visit this site does she? :roll:


----------



## Jim

All the time! :mrgreen:


----------



## G3_Guy

Unless something changes, I'll be there January 1st. \/


----------



## Bubba

G3_Guy said:


> Unless something changes, I'll be there January 1st. \/



:shock: I'm jealous....


----------



## G3_Guy

Bubba said:


> G3_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless something changes, I'll be there January 1st. \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I'm jealous....
Click to expand...



:mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1

I would like to say I am in. If I come, I will have a boat with me. I don't know if my dad would be interested in coming on this sort of thing or not, so we would have to wait until a closer time, to see if he would be coming, or if I am free to venture this far alone.

It will depend on funds, but if there is someone else from the North Georgia, or Atlanta area who would want to ride up and back with me, and isn't planning on towing a boat (anyone is more than welcome to backseat in mine) and could help with gas costs, that would help a lot. Those cabins sound fairly realistic price wise as well. 

Put me on the tentative list. Definitely going to try to go.


----------



## BlueWaterLED

I may come too if it is okay to come with a glass boat! Depends on if I am going to be in town or not.


----------



## Jim

BlueWaterLED said:


> I may come too if it is okay to come with a glass boat! Depends on if I am going to be in town or not.




Of course it is! :beer:


----------



## FishingCop

Back from my trip to Tennessee and to visit Dale Hollow. My apologies to the local members whom I mentioned I'd contact to see if they wanted to tag along - but, my plans changed and I ended up with a car full of in-laws with me on my day to Dale Hollow. I did talk with BassNBob on our way and he wisely declined to follow along and meet us there. None of the three resorts that we visited are nearly as nice looking as the web sites portray them to be – I guess that is to be expected. The water level was very low and this also detracted from the “look” of the resorts. They all had usable launch ramps even with the low water. I had my wife and brother & sister-in-law with us so I wasn’t able to get to all the places I would have liked. I did make it to three of the most promising based on comparisons previously done from their respective web sites and brochures. Of course, with the two ladies along, I got a point of view from their prospective – not a bad thing. The weather was VERY cool and, if it is that cool next year, the campers will definately be roughing it :lol: 

I wrote up a synopsis of our visits and sent it to Jim for his review and final decision ong location and date for our ASSAULT on DALE HOLLOW.

The trees were almost fully turned and the pictures don't do the colors justice:


----------



## jigster60

Just joined up... finally found me a tinboat fan club... count me in =D>


----------



## Jim

jigster60 said:


> Just joined up... finally found me a tinboat fan club... count me in =D>


Awesome man! 

Welcome aboard! 

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Are you from around that area?


----------



## jigster60

Live in small town Breman Ky... Just retired worked as an Engineer for CSX Railroad for 40 yrs... Bass fished that long and longer...Own a Xpress tin boat 50 merc fish all the local lakes and occasionally go on roadtrips out of state.. also have a 10 foot pondhopper that i fish strip pits with .. bass fish on averave 4 to 6 days a week... hopin to get to know some u folks i'm kinda new to these new fangle puters and all..


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, jigster! 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

i just got back from a campin trip about an hour east of dale hollow. was a bit nippy at nite (40's), but the mid day was awsome. and the leaf season is here, it will be a great time next year. i hope we go at the begining of oct. though :mrgreen: if your campin id recomend you go and buy a tent heater. saved my life this weekend


----------



## jigster60

Headed to Dale hollow the 14 thru 16 of this month with some buds hopin to catchme a nice smallie... Lived in Ky my whole life will be my 1st trip there... Fished today at lake Malone 800 acre lake near my home ... had 4 dinks and 1 really nicun had a head of a 7 pounder and a body of a 4 funy looking fish... all in all was a good day god be with u all.... jiggy out


----------



## Jim

I should have some real concrete information about this trip by the end of the weekend. I will be speaking with the owner of the star point resorts on Wednesday. Fishingcop did some serious legwork and was able to get us a 15% discount on already low off season rates. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> I should have some real concrete information about this trip by the end of the weekend. I will be speaking with the owner of the star point resorts on Wednesday. Fishingcop did some serious legwork and was able to get us a 15% discount on already low off season rates.
> 
> Stay tuned!




Can't Wait!  Just wish it wasn't another year away.... #-o


----------



## Broncoman

Star point looks to be about 370 miles for us.


----------



## Jim

Broncoman said:


> Star point looks to be about 370 miles for us.



1100 for us, we might be flying.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Anybody know anything about the cost for out of state licenses?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Anybody know anything about the cost for out of state licenses?




Here ya go..

https://www.smokycabins.com/Fishing%20License%20Info.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know anything about the cost for out of state licenses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> https://www.smokycabins.com/Fishing%20License%20Info.htm
Click to expand...

*
Type 078 - NR 3 Day Fishing All Species - $33.50*

Ouch! That is expensive


----------



## Captain Ahab

Also, no baits with treble hooks????

No live bait at all???????


----------



## Bubba

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know anything about the cost for out of state licenses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> https://www.smokycabins.com/Fishing%20License%20Info.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Type 078 - NR 3 Day Fishing All Species - $33.50*
> 
> Ouch! That is expensive
Click to expand...



You won't need a trout liscense, so yours should only be $16.50....

Type 077 - NR 3 Day Fishing No Trout * - $16.50


Also, Those regulations are only for certain trout waters(Gatlinburg, etc)....the way they have that stated is kind of confusing.


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know anything about the cost for out of state licenses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> https://www.smokycabins.com/Fishing%20License%20Info.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Type 078 - NR 3 Day Fishing All Species - $33.50*
> 
> Ouch! That is expensive
Click to expand...



It's an idividual choice, but I NEVER pay for the trout stamp - I only fish for walleyes, bass, crappies, etc. Dale Hollow does have some trout, but I wouldn't target it... 

Thus, type 077 = 3-day, no trout, $16.50 Not so bad.....


----------



## BassAddict

And no hard baits on account of the treble hook ban? Am I reading this right?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Also, no baits with treble hooks????
> 
> No live bait at all???????




I'm sure someone from down there can answer better, but I fish in Tennessee with crawlers, minnows, crawfish (when I can get them) in addition to artificials with trebble hooks - don't know about trebble hook for live bait?? What live bait would you use a trebble hook for?


----------



## Bubba

Like I said, The "no treble hook" thing is only for a few various trout streams. That doesn't have any effect on Dale Hollow Lake.....They way they have those rules on that page formatted kinda makes it seem like they are all together, but they aren't. Here is a PDF of the official Tennessee Fishing regulations if you wanna read through it. 

https://state.tn.us/twra/pdfs/fishguide.pdf

Dale Hollow will be included into "Region 3". There are statewide fishing regulations, then you'll wanna look under Dale Hollow as alot of TN lakes have specific regulations for that lake that could vary from the statewide regs.


----------



## G3_Guy

As Bubba stated, these specific rules do not apply to Dale Hollow Lake... but instead to certain "trout" streams in TN. You *can use* Live bait, You *can use* treble hooks, and* you do not* need a trout stamp unless you plan on fishing certain "trout" rivers/streams outside of the Dale Hollow impoundment.

You should be able to buy your license online by visiting the site below.

https://www4.wildlifelicense.com/tn/

For everything else related to TN Rules and Regs, check out this site.

https://www.state.tn.us/twra/fish/fishmain.html


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> What live bait would you use a trebble hook for?



Put three minnows on at one time and create your own bait fish school of course. :---) 

You do not do that where you fish?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> What live bait would you use a trebble hook for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put three minnows on at one time and create your own bait fish school of course. :---)
> 
> You do not do that where you fish?
Click to expand...


Ah, that's why you're the "Captain".. you know all the tricks and everything every fisherman should know... Thanks so much for sharing the secret "Live Bait Trebble Hook" method - I am definately going to try it out at Dale Hollow and at every other lake I fish between now and then.... I'm hoping it won't take me too long to learn the system? I'm thinking it might take a whole summer of practice before it becomes productive for me? But, I'm not a quitter, I'll keep trying and practicing until I become proficient in the "Live Bait Trebble Hook" system as taught by Capt. Ahab. 8) 

Thanks again, I learn so much from you guys on this site


----------



## Popeye

Dad and I used to use treble hooks when fishing with minnows on the Wolf River going for White Bass years ago.


----------



## jigster60

Fished DH 11/14-11/16 
Caught 4 Smallies and 1 spot thursday best smallie lil over 4 Pounds others 15 to 18 inches ...Spot was lil fat 2 pounder also had one really nice smallie break off should have retied my line lol
Fri caught 7...2 Smallies over 4...2 more 15 to 19 inchers... 2 lm one better than 5 and another lil fat spot
sat... fished to 1 pm caught 5 all LM one goodun around 5 others smallish 
caught all my fish on top water spook bone color... and wakin a bomber long A bone color
What a great Lake ... My 1st time on it and some of the friendliest folks I ever ran into in my life down there...I will be BACK for sure very soon =D> 
I will make plans for sure to make the 2009 tinboat rally there
GOD BE WITH YOU ALLL.... JIGGY OUT


----------



## FishingCop

Hey, great catches - any pics? What area of the lake were you fishin'? Glad your coming along next October....


----------



## jigster60

Pics will be posted as soon as bud i fished with downloads on his puter and sends to me... caught all smallies on bluffends sittin in deep water throwin to shallow anywhere from 20 to 5 feet... also caught several and all Lm on clay points... caught everything on topwater bone colored manns tailwalker and bomber long A bone... wakin it slowly over points ...fished from cedar hill marina to goose island caught most in mitchell creek area tho...
GOD BE WITH YOU ALL ... JIGGY OUT


----------



## Captain Ahab

Sounds like you had a great day.

Cannot wait for the pics

Thanks for the report


----------



## BassNBob

Glad ya'll had a good trip and caught sonme nice bass. We'are waiting on pictres. Thanks for the report.


----------



## G3_Guy

Sounds like you had a great trip... glad to hear it! Look forward to seeing your pics!

If any of you will be down on the Hollow New Year's weekend, look me up. I will be staying at Eagle Cove on the upper end.


----------



## Jim

Ok, It's time to take action.

Dates for the trip: Oct 15, 2009 to Oct 18,2009. (Arrive Thursday, Depart Sunday). Stay earlier/longer if you wish.

Nathan the owner has been kind enough to give us a 15% discount on all reservations. We have until January 1 to make reservations and Deposits will need to be sent to him then. 

What will be available are Condos, Cottages, campground and the Lodge. The lodge is perfect if you want just a room. Each room has full amenities and multiple beds. There are 7 private rooms, first come first serve. This lodge also has the "meeting" room for us at night. If your coming with your family and want to rent a cottage or Condo, feel free to Reserve one of those. They are all within walking distance so you will not be isolated for the extreme partying at night. :LOL2:


Here is the link to the Lodge: https://www.starpointresort.com/lodge.htm

Here are the links to the Cottage: https://www.starpointresort.com/cottages.htm

Hare is a link to the Condos: https://www.starpointresort.com/condos.htm

Here is a link t o the website: https://www.starpointresort.com/home.htm

Here is a link to the Resort map: https://www.starpointresort.com/Star%20Point%20Resort%20Final.pdf

Please decide what you want and call Nathan toll free @ 1-866-STAR-PNT

*He will hold what you want and you will not have to send him a deposit until January.*

If you want to split a cabin with someone let it be known here and someone might be up for it. Reservations and $ will be handled by you and the owner Nathan.

I already reserved the ELM cottage because I am coming down with 2 maybe 3 others.
I am going to keep updating the first thread with confirmed reservations.

I know times are tough money wise and this seems like a long time away, but please don't flake on us now. This will be a good time and great opportunity to meet a few folks who we "talk" to online quite a bit.


----------



## BassAddict

Ill be making reservations later on in the week after ive had a chance to talk it over with Joe (Shinerman77). Just had a thought tho, who would be intrested in splitting the cost of a pontoon boat so that a bunch of us could fish together!


----------



## Bubba

Who would be interested in splitting the cost of a cottage, say a 3-bedroom between 3-4 guys? I will probably be coming alone, so it would kinda be useless to me to just rent one by myself.


----------



## BassAddict

Bubba said:


> Who would be interested in splitting the cost of a cottage, say a 3-bedroom between 3-4 guys? I will probably be coming alone, so it would kinda be useless to me to just rent one by myself.



Me and joe might, but untill i talk to him everything is up in the air


----------



## Bubba

BassAddict said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be interested in splitting the cost of a cottage, say a 3-bedroom between 3-4 guys? I will probably be coming alone, so it would kinda be useless to me to just rent one by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and joe might, but untill i talk to him everything is up in the air
Click to expand...


K, You can just let me know. :beer:


----------



## Jim

Bubba said:


> Who would be interested in splitting the cost of a cottage, say a 3-bedroom between 3-4 guys? I will probably be coming alone, so it would kinda be useless to me to just rent one by myself.



Bubba, 
If no one wants to split the cost of a cabin, you can get a room in the lodge. Nathan told me they are set up like a hotel with there own kitchen and stuff. The rooms in the lodge with the discount start at $51 per night with 2 beds.....maybe someone can even split a room.

The lodge is connected to the meeting room where we will have the huge beer festival! :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be interested in splitting the cost of a cottage, say a 3-bedroom between 3-4 guys? I will probably be coming alone, so it would kinda be useless to me to just rent one by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba,
> If no one wants to split the cost of a cabin, you can get a room in the lodge. Nathan told me they are set up like a hotel with there own kitchen and stuff. The rooms in the lodge with the discount start at $51 per night with 2 beds.....maybe someone can even split a room.
> 
> The lodge is connected to the meeting room where we will have the huge beer festival! :LOL2:
Click to expand...



Yeah, I didn't think about that. 51/per night isn't too bad. If all else fails, I can do that.


----------



## FishingCop

Quote from the website:

*• Depost equal to One Night Rental payable at time of reservation. • Deposit refundable if notice is made within one month of rental •

• Visa, MasterCard & Discover accepted • *

So...If you are not positive but think you can make it, make your reservation and pay the one night's deposit to hold your room or cabin. If things change, you can get a full refund if you cancel by a month ahead...


----------



## Bubba

I can't wait! :mrgreen: 

I will also have my boat with me, so if anyone wants to fill a seat i've got a back seat open, and couple probably fish 3 people(including myself) out of it as long they promise not to hook me in the back of the head. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Bubba said:


> ...as long they don't promise to hook me in the back of the head...



And the fun in that is where? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba

flounderhead59 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...as long they don't promise to hook me in the back of the head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fun in that is where? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...



Oops....  :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> The lodge is connected to the meeting room where we will have the huge beer festival!



Let the festivities begin!!


----------



## ilinimud

Well i would like to go, but i dont drink at all. And would really not be up for the" festivities". I hope you guys catch the new Record Smallmouth though!!! The place looks beautiful too.


----------



## Jim

ilinimud said:


> Well i would like to go, but i dont drink at all. And would really not be up for the" festivities". I hope you guys catch the new Record Smallmouth though!!! The place looks beautiful too.



Drinking is optional! Im a light weight :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Way past my prime as far as heavy drinking myself. Still trying to figure a way to be able to attend. Daughter is getting married in Texas mid Sept. Hope I'll be able to afford the trip in Oct.


----------



## Bubba

ilinimud said:


> Well i would like to go, but i dont drink at all. And would really not be up for the" festivities". I hope you guys catch the new Record Smallmouth though!!! The place looks beautiful too.




You should still come. I don't drink myself at all, but its still gonna be fun to get to meet these guys I "talk" to everyday. Don't let that stop you as i've never had a drink in my life. [-X


----------



## FishingCop

Bubba said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i would like to go, but i dont drink at all. And would really not be up for the" festivities". I hope you guys catch the new Record Smallmouth though!!! The place looks beautiful too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should still come. I don't drink myself at all, but its still gonna be fun to get to meet these guys I "talk" to everyday. Don't let that stop you as i've never had a drink in my life. [-X
Click to expand...


I agree, sign up and come along, you're real close too  We are going there to enjoy some great fishing and the company of our members - meet new friends, etc. I'm very positive you're not the only one who doesn't drink and the evening "festivities" will include some great cookouts, sharing fish tales, showing off the catches of the day all of which will be loads of fun whether you're drinking soda, coffee, tea, or an adult beverage..... Don't miss out


----------



## ilinimud

I have brought it up to my wife, and i would really like to go. They have some giant smallies there! If you dont get it on the group rates, you can still go down and join in later right? Im not sure whether i will know if i can by January.


----------



## Waterwings

I'm still thnking about it, but I never know what my schedule for school events (all of ours are on weekends) will be until next school year, but the trip is still on my list


----------



## Popeye

Okay, someone translate for me the dates. It says arrive the 15th and depart the 18th. Would we be arriving anytime the 15th and fish the 16-17th and check out 18th in the am and go home? Just so I ask for the right amount of days off at werk.


----------



## Waterwings

yep, checkin on the 15th, departing on the 18th. Most hotels have a checkout time of 11 or noon, so the moring of the 18th would be the departure date. Here's a cut & paste from page 1 of this topic:



> Dates for the trip: Oct 15, 2009 to Oct 18,2009. (Arrive Thursday, Depart Sunday). Stay earlier/longer if you wish.


----------



## Popeye

I saw that but I guess with my lack of caffeine I wasn't comprehending very well. One moment I was see it as arrive for check in and the next I was seeing it as arrive for the fishing part which would mean arrive a day earlier. Fishing will for the most part be Fri and Sat correct? I might be able to end up only needing 2 days vacation


----------



## Waterwings

Well I'm gonna try and make it _if at all possible_, even if I don't bring the boat. Maybe I can "obtain" some Navy key chain lanyards from the recruiter to use as giveaways


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I saw that but I guess with my lack of caffeine I wasn't comprehending very well. One moment I was see it as arrive for check in and the next I was seeing it as arrive for the fishing part which would mean arrive a day earlier. Fishing will for the most part be Fri and Sat correct? I might be able to end up only needing 2 days vacation



Andy, check in is at 2:00 PM (Thursday) and check out is at 10:00 AM (Sunday). Us Chicago area members (if only planning for the 2 night, 3 day stay) would plan on leaving early Thursday morning and checking in anytime after 2:00. It will be about a 8 - 9 hour drive from here pulling a boat. If you get out of here early, you'll be checked in, unpacked and have your boat in the water for several hours of evening fishing on Thursday night (or at least long enough to check out the lake for good looking spots). Then, up as early as you like and fish as long as you like all day Friday and Saturday. If you're really game, you can have everything packed on Sat night and get in several hours of fishing on Sunday morning before you make the drive back home..... (You can check out & settle up your tab on Sat night, pack up the car early Sunday and go out fishing for as long as you want - depending on when you need to start the drive back, you can stay on the water as long as you want Sunday as long as you're out of the cabin by 10:00 so they can clean it. 

Road Trip


----------



## Popeye

Werking that Wednesday 6am-6pm and back to the grindstone Monday 6am. I'll have to take Sat and Sun as vacation daze. To avoid Chicago rush hour with a boat I would try to hit the city by about 5am.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Werking that Wednesday 6am-6pm and back to the grindstone Monday 6am. I'll have to take Sat and Sun as vacation daze. To avoid Chicago rush hour with a boat I would try to hit the city by about 5am.


 
I assume you mean leave your house early enough to get through the City at 5:00 before rush hour?? That will definatley put you into the resort in plenty of time to get some good fishing in Thursday afternoon/evening  Since you have to be back at work at 6:00 on Monday morning, you'll prbably leave out at a reasonable time on Sunday to get home in time for a good night's sleep on Sunday night....


----------



## BassAddict

Bubba said:


> I can't wait! :mrgreen:
> 
> I will also have my boat with me, so if anyone wants to fill a seat i've got a back seat open, and couple probably fish 3 people(including myself) out of it as long they promise not to hook me in the back of the head. :lol:



Me and Joe are definitely going, we will get your room fee if we can reserve 2 spots on your boat. I'm not making any promises about not hookin ya on the back swing tho!!!! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jake, Wayne or anyone else from PA going? 

i will go if we can get a carpool together


----------



## jkbirocz

I definately want to go, I just cannot commit to it as of now.


----------



## Bubba

BassAddict said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait! :mrgreen:
> 
> I will also have my boat with me, so if anyone wants to fill a seat i've got a back seat open, and couple probably fish 3 people(including myself) out of it as long they promise not to hook me in the back of the head. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Joe are definitely going, we will get your room fee if we can reserve 2 spots on your boat. I'm not making any promises about not hookin ya on the back swing tho!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...


:LOL2: Sounds like a deal to me, although you don't have to get my room fee....I'll just be happy not fishing by myself. :lol:


----------



## Jim

Mossy535 is confirmed and reserverd in. Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## Mossy535

Well, I'm signed up for #8 in the Lodge! 

I'll be coming by myself, so if anyone wants we can split the cost of the room. I'll also have one spot available in my boat.

The only condition on the room is that you understand the following:

Psycho: The name's Francis Soyer, but everybody calls me Psycho. Any of you guys call me Francis, and I'll kill you.
Leon: Ooooooh.
Psycho: You just made the list, buddy. And I don't like nobody touching my stuff. So just keep your meat-hooks off. If I catch any of you guys in my stuff, I'll kill you. Also, I don't like nobody touching me. Now, any of you homos touch me, and I'll kill you.
Sergeant Hulka: Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Jim

Mossy535 said:


> Well, I'm signed up for #8 in the Lodge!
> 
> I'll be coming by myself, so if anyone wants we can split the cost of the room. I'll also have one spot available in my boat.
> 
> The only condition on the room is that you understand the following:
> 
> Psycho: The name's Francis Soyer, but everybody calls me Psycho. Any of you guys call me Francis, and I'll kill you.
> Leon: Ooooooh.
> Psycho: You just made the list, buddy. And I don't like nobody touching my stuff. So just keep your meat-hooks off. If I catch any of you guys in my stuff, I'll kill you. Also, I don't like nobody touching me. Now, any of you homos touch me, and I'll kill you.
> Sergeant Hulka: Lighten up, Francis.



:LOL2: Great movie! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Watched that right before I started at Louisville - that is where the opening is filmed


"Now if we were in Germany"


----------



## redbug

All I know is I finally get to kill someone!!!


I doubt I'll be able to attend the tournament trail I fish has our national championship that time of year..

Wayne


----------



## KMixson

Mossy535 said:


> Well, I'm signed up for #8 in the Lodge!
> 
> I'll be coming by myself, so if anyone wants we can split the cost of the room. I'll also have one spot available in my boat.
> 
> The only condition on the room is that you understand the following:
> 
> Psycho: The name's Francis Soyer, but everybody calls me Psycho. Any of you guys call me Francis, and I'll kill you.
> Leon: Ooooooh.
> Psycho: You just made the list, buddy. And I don't like nobody touching my stuff. So just keep your meat-hooks off. If I catch any of you guys in my stuff, I'll kill you. Also, I don't like nobody touching me. Now, any of you homos touch me, and I'll kill you.
> Sergeant Hulka: Lighten up, Francis.



Reminds me of Achmed The Dead Terrorist.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co5r9Q_BKEU


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Watched that right before I started at Louisville - that is where the opening is filmed



Ft. Knox for Army base shots; and an old distillery in Bardstown was used for the scene where they were "prisoners". The air field/hangar at at the end of the movie is Godman Air Field, Ft. Knox. You know that obstacle course where they're all running down the hilll screaming? My friends and I used to play on that thing when we were in the 7th grade. We were able to do that due to my dad being stationed at Ft. Knox, and we lived on base.  

One of my all-time favorite movies! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Captain Stillman: All right, soldier, let's see how you fire that mortar.
Soldier with Mortar: What coordinates, sir?
Captain Stillman: [annoyed] Coordinates?
Soldier with Mortar: Yes, sir, they determine where the mortar's...
Captain Stillman: Soldier, the army has spent a lot of money teaching you to fire that thing. Now set it and fire it.
Soldier with Mortar: Sir, we don't know where the shell's gonna...
Captain Stillman: Soldier. The only way to learn anything is to do it. Now fire the weapon.


----------



## Waterwings

. Great scene! :lol: 


I like the part where he goes into the hangar and discovers the RV (Urban Attack Vehicle I believe) is gone!


----------



## BassAddict

Just left a message with Nathan about reserving Lodge #1 or #10 for Joe, Bubba and myself, Man we are so there!!!! :beer:


----------



## FishingCop

For any of you that are thinking about sharing a room in the lodge, ask about the one large room that is upstairs. I don't know which number it is, but when I was there a few weeks ago, the upstairs room had four single beds in one room and two doubles in another, pluss the kitchen. Several guys could share that room for pretty cheap. Just FYI.....


----------



## Jim

Flounderhead confirmed :beer:


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> Flounderhead confirmed :beer:



Hey Flounder... Great news, but, gee, I thought you wanted to camp??? You got a nice cozy one-bedroom cabin instead of a campsite for you and Mrs. Flounder (I assume??).... Must have needed a stove for that HUGE pot of chili??? :lol: Glad you're signed up


----------



## Popeye

I keep trying to warn you guys. You call her Mrs. Flounder (or Mrs. Flounderhead), you won't get any of her chili. I don't mind tent camping (although I'm kind of wanting to upgrade to a camper) but, not in late October. Something about trying to get motivated when you're all snuggled up in a nice warm bed and have to get up and it's really really cold.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I keep trying to warn you guys. You call her Mrs. Flounder (or Mrs. Flounderhead), you won't get any of her chili. I don't mind tent camping (although I'm kind of wanting to upgrade to a camper) but, not in late October. Something about trying to get motivated when you're all snuggled up in a nice warm bed and have to get up and it's really really cold.




Don't recall you ever tellin' us her name????? All I know her by is "my wife"  or, "My wife with the biggest walleye I've ever had in my boat"  or - "my wife, with the biggest catch of the day".... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to warn you guys. You call her Mrs. Flounder (or Mrs. Flounderhead), you won't get any of her chili. I don't mind tent camping (although I'm kind of wanting to upgrade to a camper) but, not in late October. Something about trying to get motivated when you're all snuggled up in a nice warm bed and have to get up and it's really really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't recall you ever tellin' us her name????? All I know her by is "my wife"  or, "My wife with the biggest walleye I've ever had in my boat"  or - "my wife, with the biggest catch of the day".... :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


Im not risking a bowl of chili just for posting a stupid comment!!!!, im keeping my mouth shut on this one :-# :-#


Edit: like my dad use to say "even a fish wouldnt get in trouble if he could just keep his mouth shut!!!!"


----------



## Popeye

Well I did mention it once and I'll forgive you if you missed it.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3306&hilit=Jean

Her name is Jean. Not Jeanie, but Jean. Hates it when people call her something else and hates it even more if they spell it Gene.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Well I did mention it once and I'll forgive you if you missed it.
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3306&hilit=Jean
> 
> Her name is Jean. Not Jeanie, but Jean. Hates it when people call her something else and hates it even more if they spell it Gene.



Got it.... Jean with a "J"......


----------



## Jim

FishingCop said:


> Don't recall you ever tellin' us her name????? All I know her by is "my wife"  or, "My wife with the biggest walleye I've ever had in my boat"  or - "my wife, with the biggest catch of the day".... :wink: :wink: :wink:




:LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Bassaddict, Shinerman77, Bubba Reserved and confirmed :beer:


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> Bassaddict, Shinerman77, Bubba Reserved and confirmed :beer:



Woot Woot! :mrgreen: \/


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> Bassaddict, Shinerman77, Bubba Reserved and confirmed :beer:




Bassaddict? Bassaddict??? I've heard that name before??? hummm... I remember, he's that poker playing fisherman I've heard so much about.... 8) You bringin' the cards??????


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict, Shinerman77, Bubba Reserved and confirmed :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict? Bassaddict??? I've heard that name before??? hummm... I remember, he's that poker playing fisherman I've heard so much about.... 8) You bringin' the cards??????
Click to expand...


If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict, Shinerman77, Bubba Reserved and confirmed :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict? Bassaddict??? I've heard that name before??? hummm... I remember, he's that poker playing fisherman I've heard so much about.... 8) You bringin' the cards??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:
Click to expand...


I'd better not bring much $$$ I think I'm way out of your league - but hey, if the weather gets bad or if we get bored at night, a friendly game might be fun


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict? Bassaddict??? I've heard that name before??? hummm... I remember, he's that poker playing fisherman I've heard so much about.... 8) You bringin' the cards??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not bring much $$$ I think I'm way out of your league
Click to expand...


Them are fightin' words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

You bringin' the cards?????? [/quote]

If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:[/quote]

I'd better not bring much $$$ I think I'm way out of your league [/quote]

Them are fightin' words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:[/quote]

Deal em' up! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> You bringin' the cards??????



If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:[/quote]

I'd better not bring much $$$ I think I'm way out of your league [/quote]

Them are fightin' words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:[/quote]

Deal em' up! :lol:[/quote]



HEHEHEHE now your speaking my language, fishing by day, some cards and a few adult beverages by night!!!!


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bringin' the cards??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your bring the cash :lol: and again this party is strictly BYOB :lol:
Click to expand...


I'd better not bring much $$$ I think I'm way out of your league [/quote]

Them are fightin' words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:[/quote]

Deal em' up! :lol:[/quote]



HEHEHEHE now your speaking my language, fishing by day, some cards and a few adult beverages by night!!!![/quote]

Sounds great, now I have to find something for my wife to do :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> ...now I have to find something for my wife to do :lol: :lol: :lol:



She'll prolly be cleaning all the big fish that _she_ caught


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...now I have to find something for my wife to do :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll prolly be cleaning all the big fish that _she_ caught
Click to expand...


Oh, Flounder, what a low blow   [-X Just because Jean catches the big walleyes in your boat, doesn't mean my wife does the same in mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba

Quick question here, You guys that are planning on bringing a boat. Are you planning on keeping it in one of their slips, or just loading it up everynight? Also, What about charging batteries?


----------



## Popeye

I was planning on leaving it in a slip but removing my fishing gear to either the truck or cottage for the night. Planning on bringing a 100' extension cord for my charger unless there is power at the slip. Good question, I'll email them and see what they say about power available.


----------



## whj812

I was questioning that myself. Im making reservations later today and will ask about the slips. Ill probably just end up pulling the boat out after each day and parking semi close to my room so I can snipe anyone snooping around it,


----------



## Jim

whj812 said:


> I was questioning that myself. Im making reservations later today and will ask about the slips. Ill probably just end up pulling the boat out after each day and parking semi close to my room so I can snipe anyone snooping around it,



:LOL2:


----------



## G3_Guy

flounderhead59 said:


> I was planning on leaving it in a slip but removing my fishing gear to either the truck or cottage for the night. Planning on bringing a 100' extension cord for my charger unless there is power at the slip. Good question, I'll email them and see what they say about power available.



I have used these slips numerous times while tournament fishing... Power is available at most of them... I might suggest a few of you bring a 3-bar plug (_which allows three cords to be plugged into one_) so more than two boats can use an outlet if needed.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> Sounds great, now I have to find something for my wife to do



thats what i've been pondering on. my girlfriend will end up drinking all my beer! i gotta think of a way to get her to stay at the house :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

alumacraftJoe confirmed and reserved. :beer:


----------



## Bubba

Wonder if the slips are including with reservations, or if you have to pay/reserve for those as well? If its not too much I may just leave my boat in a slip..... :-k


----------



## BassAddict

Bubba said:


> Wonder if the slips are including with reservations, or if you have to pay/reserve for those as well? If its not too much I may just leave my boat in a slip..... :-k


 I was thinking the same thing budda, let me know what u find out


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the slips are including with reservations, or if you have to pay/reserve for those as well? If its not too much I may just leave my boat in a slip..... :-k
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing budda, let me know what u find out
Click to expand...


The slips are coverd, have electric and are $14 per night - don't know if the 15% discount applies to the slips or not ($11.90)??? Maybe as more members sign up and make reservations, Jim can contact them and see if we can get a deal on slips?? Maybe they can be thrown in for nothing, or at least maybe half price, or, if nothing else, the 15% off -- Jim.... do your best negotiations and try to get them for free??? We are bringing in lots of business they don't normally have in October???   We will be filling up many cabins & lodge rooms and not everyone is bringing a boat, so it wouldn't be too many slips we need???

Here's some additional info I learned while doing comparrisons: 

Boat Rental Daily: Aluminum 9.9 hp -$40; Aluminim 15 hp - $50; Pontoon $135
Rates include daily towells, gas grills, satillite TV, full kitchens; They also have live bait, gift store, - no fireplaces, no hot tubs, no restaurant on site


----------



## Popeye

I wouldn't expect them to be thrown in for free, I mean we'll be using his electricity. Discounted would be nice though. But if he really wanted to throw them in, well, I won't force him to charge me.


----------



## Jim

I will call and see what I can do.


----------



## russ010

I've been debating on whether or not I can pull this off... but heck it's a little less than a year away. I think I'll go ahead and reserve a room before Jan... if something comes up then I can cancel with a months notice.

I'm not sure if I'll bring my boat or not...

this trip is going to be dipping into my "honey doesn't know" pot which I use to buy expensive fishing stuff... you guys must be worth it if I'm going to spend it to spend time with you :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

russ010 said:


> this trip is going to be dipping into my "honey doesn't know" pot which I use to buy expensive fishing stuff...



Your "honey dosent know" pot is so busted if she reads this forum :lol: :lol:


----------



## russ010

that's why I use FireFox browsers... all history, cookies and any incriminating evidence is deleted with the click of the X! besides, she see's some of the stuff that I show her on here, and she is too busy making jewelry to stop and read this... i hope

Honey if you read this, I'm just kidding - there really is no "honey doesn't know" pot... it's a figment of my imagination where I'm really coming to you to beg to let me go! :BS:


----------



## Popeye

Russ,

Bring her and make her think it was her idea and then she gets to pay for the trip. :lol:


----------



## russ010

flounderhead59 said:


> Russ,
> 
> Bring her and make her think it was her idea and then she gets to pay for the trip. :lol:




Hard for her to pay when she does't work.... #-o yet she still has more money than me..

she usually outfishes me though since I taught her to throw a baitcaster... I mentioned it to her last night and oddly she didn't care... you guys have definitely made a good impression on her - THANKS! :beer:


----------



## redbug

https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/ 
found this site might find some info there


----------



## whj812

whj812 said:


> I was questioning that myself. Im making reservations later today and will ask about the slips. Ill probably just end up pulling the boat out after each day and parking semi close to my room so I can snipe anyone snooping around it,



Just got word from Nathan at the resort. 14 Bucks a night for the covered slips power is included. Im confirmed for Lodge Room #5.


----------



## Jim

whj812 & the Mrs are confirmed and reserved! :beer:


----------



## russ010

I just called to reserve a room and had to leave a message for them to call me back..

I just check and was going to go ahead and get a license, but you can't buy licences for this trip until after 2/28/09 when their new issuing begins.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

think we could get a thread that has everyone thats researved a room and where? kind of give people an idea where everybody will be at? i'll def. be there but wont be researving a place untill later on in 09


----------



## Popeye

Loggerhead Mike said:


> think we could get a thread that has everyone thats researved a room and where? kind of give people an idea where everybody will be at? i'll def. be there but wont be researving a place untill later on in 09



Last part of the first post in this thread has that info.


----------



## russ010

Room RESERVED - Pine Lodge #6.

Not sure if the wife is going to come or not. If bassboy wants to go, it's got 2 beds. 

I'm not sure if I'm bringing my boat, but I went ahead and reserved a boat slip too just incase.


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> Room RESERVED - Pine Lodge #6.
> 
> Not sure if the wife is going to come or not. If bassboy wants to go, it's got 2 beds.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm bringing my boat, but I went ahead and reserved a boat slip too just incase.



Reserved and confirmed :beer:


----------



## Bubba

Don't get me wrong, its good to get stuff like this planned before hand....but I hate planning stuff like this way out. You get excited about all the plans and such, and it takes FOREVER to finally happen. :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop

Bubba said:


> Don't get me wrong, its good to get stuff like this planned before hand....but I hate planning stuff like this way out. You get excited about all the plans and such, and it takes FOREVER to finally happen. :LOL2:



Yeah, but it WILL happen.... Bubba, you've been excited about this trip since it started - I'm sure you're NOT going to lose your enthusiasm and we'll all have a great time next October...


----------



## Popeye

What will really suck is if after all the anticipation something comes up and I have to cancel at the last minute. Of course that would have to be an extreme family or financial calamity to cause that.


----------



## Andy

flounderhead59 said:


> Of course that would have to be an extreme family or financial calamity to cause that.




If I have to sell a kidney, I'll be there... I've wanted to fish Dale Hollow since I seen Bill Dance there on TV when I was a kid, and if I have to be there one less kidney, then so be it... 
LOL


----------



## DHF

redbug said:


> https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/
> found this site might find some info there



redbug, thanks for pointing out our site, and you are correct, you will find a lot of information on our site about Dale Hollow Lake, especially the fishing. I was reading this post a little (until my eyes started bleeding - 22 pages and counting, DAMN!) and am excited that you guys are coming to Dale Hollow, and it seems like a lot of first timers. I have to warn you ahead of time, once you get here you might not want to leave. I moved down here in '05 from Upstate NY and will NEVER live anywhere again.

I'm curious as to where everyone is coming from.

Well, I'll be watching your board and am looking forward to watching your assault on "The Holler". By the way, Nathan at Star Point is a sponsor of ours and you guys picked a wonderful place to stay. Nathan is a super nice guy and a class act.

If you're coming here to fish, you've gotta check out our fishing report. We're putting one out every two weeks and will be moving that to every week. It's very detailed and we give out two GPS hot spots in each report. Anyway, you can access it directly here: https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/fishing/fishing-reports/menu-id-157.html

Rip a Lip!


----------



## Jim

DHF said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/
> found this site might find some info there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbug, thanks for pointing out our site, and you are correct, you will find a lot of information on our site about Dale Hollow Lake, especially the fishing. I was reading this post a little (until my eyes started bleeding - 22 pages and counting, DAMN!) and am excited that you guys are coming to Dale Hollow, and it seems like a lot of first timers. I have to warn you ahead of time, once you get here you might not want to leave. I moved down here in '05 from Upstate NY and will NEVER live anywhere again.
> 
> I'm curious as to where everyone is coming from.
> 
> Well, I'll be watching your board and am looking forward to watching your assault on "The Holler". By the way, Nathan at Star Point is a sponsor of ours and you guys picked a wonderful place to stay. Nathan is a super nice guy and a class act.
> 
> If you're coming here to fish, you've gotta check out our fishing report. We're putting one out every two weeks and will be moving that to every week. It's very detailed and we give out two GPS hot spots in each report. Anyway, you can access it directly here: https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/fishing/fishing-reports/menu-id-157.html
> 
> Rip a Lip!
Click to expand...



Welcome! Thanks for joining! I hope you stick around and sort of report Hollow happenings to us. Maybe you can even join us down there for a frosty beverage or what not.


----------



## DHF

Hey Jim -

Thanks, and no problem with updates on the Holler. Looking forward to meeting you guys (depending on schedules) - my partner Stephen Headrick (www.PunisherLures.com) holds his tournament in the fall, so hopefully the dates won't mix. We'll be holding a tournament in the spring for DaleHollowFishing.com and plan on raffling a boat and having some good purses. Might be a good chance for some of your members to get broken in on Dale Hollow.

Where are you guys coming from anyway?


----------



## Jim

DHF said:


> Hey Jim -
> 
> Thanks, and no problem with updates on the Holler. Looking forward to meeting you guys (depending on schedules) - my partner Stephen Headrick (https://www.PunisherLures.com) holds his tournament in the fall, so hopefully the dates won't mix. We'll be holding a tournament in the spring for DaleHollowFishing.com and plan on raffling a boat and having some good purses. Might be a good chance for some of your members to get broken in on Dale Hollow.
> 
> Where are you guys coming from anyway?



I will be driving 1100 miles from Massachusetts. I can not wait!


----------



## Bubba

I'll be coming from just "over the way" from you guys. I live about an hour directly north of knoxville....only about 3 1/2-4hr drive for me. Hoping to get up there this winter sometime(Jan or Feb) and get in on some of that FNF. :mrgreen:


----------



## DHF

Jim said:


> DHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim -
> 
> Thanks, and no problem with updates on the Holler. Looking forward to meeting you guys (depending on schedules) - my partner Stephen Headrick (https://www.PunisherLures.com) holds his tournament in the fall, so hopefully the dates won't mix. We'll be holding a tournament in the spring for DaleHollowFishing.com and plan on raffling a boat and having some good purses. Might be a good chance for some of your members to get broken in on Dale Hollow.
> 
> Where are you guys coming from anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be driving 1100 miles from Massachusetts. I can not wait!
Click to expand...


No kidding - what part of Mass? Our trip "back home" to Upstate is 1000 miles (Lake George area). It'll be worth it for sure  

@Bubba

Get on that FNF man! We'll be chasing them this Thursday. I'll let you guys know how we made out...


----------



## Bubba

DHF said:


> @Bubba
> 
> Get on that FNF man! We'll be chasing them this Thursday. I'll let you guys know how we made out...



I'm hoping to! I've been fishing it here on Norris, but haven't been able to figure them out. Hoping to get over there where we can really get on some fish.


----------



## DHF

All the rain we're getting this week is going to warming those creeks up and will make the baitfish go nuts. FNF should be killer this week - I'm looking forward to the reports that will come in to us this weekend.


----------



## Popeye

I signed up on the Dale Hollow Fishing site a little while ago. I like the reports but wish you guys had a message forum set up (or if you do, I haven't found it yet). I'm guessing I'll be lucky to catch anything down there as I've never fished any waters like that. I'll keep doing my research though.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I signed up on the Dale Hollow Fishing site a little while ago. I like the reports but wish you guys had a message forum set up (or if you do, I haven't found it yet). I'm guessing I'll be lucky to catch anything down there as I've never fished any waters like that. I'll keep doing my research though.



Flounder, keep doing the research, but let me tell you that your fishing techniques in the chain will work wonders at DH. I've fished Norris and Bull Shoals many times over the years - Dale Hollow is the same type of man-made lake with similar terrain & structure and I can tell you that the way you work shorelines, structure and deep holes in the Fox Chain will work very well at DH (not to mention trolling when all else fails (like your huge walleye while trolling the Fox into the chain)......oh yeah, I forgot, that was Jean's catch  

Here's a couple of links, plus, if you go to the resort homepage https://www.starpointresort.com/ try the "fishing" link for more info. But, our new member *DHF* will undoubtedly provide some other sites and info for us to make our trip a very successful fishing trip and memorable experience.   

https://kentuckyanglingforum.yuku.com/forums/11

https://www.ultimatebass.com/bass-fishing-forum/index.php?topic=4101.new

https://fishing.about.com/library/weekly/aa051203a.htm

Welcome aboard DHF - we need your help for our trip =D>


----------



## DHF

Hey flounderhead59 -

Thanks for signing up. We don't have a regular forum, but instead a Member Blog section. It's the same concept, you can post a blog and members can comment, but it allows our members to have a little more functionality with pics, video, etc...

We've thought about a regular forum, and you might want to check this out: https://dhf.uservoice.com/pages/general?referer_type=popin

Thanks again!


----------



## DHF

Thanks FishingCop -

I'll help you guys out however I can, but your comments to flounderhead were right - a lot of the stuff you're use to doing will work here too - you may just need to keep an eye on the conditions here at the time and adjust accordingly. If you're coming in October and we have a big rain like we usually do in the fall, the creeks will be hot.

Just like this week with all the rain we're getting, the run off from the "hollers" will wash a lot of plant material into the creeks and that's what the baitfish will be feeding on. Well, we all know what feeds on the baitfish  

The key to this lake is the forage - as I'm sure it is with most other lakes - find what the main food source is doing (threadfin shad mostly, elwives too, craws are more spring time and become more dormant in colder weather, or so I'm told) and that's where you'll find the _most_ action.

Keep an eye on our reports and you'll know what the baitfish are doing and how we recommend fishing the upcoming week. Besides that, the best source I can give you is my partner Stephen Headrick, a.k.a. "The Smallmouth Guru". He owns Punisher Lures (www.PunisherLures.com), which is more known for their hair jigs that are hand tied right here in Celina, TN, but he's making an impact on the tackle scene with his spinnerbaits too. Stephen has fished this lake his whole life, and was an understudy of the great Billy Westmoreland, the most prolific Smallmouth fisherman of his time, probably ever. Stephen writes a blog for bassmaster.com called "Think Smallie", which would be a good source of info too. Contact him through the Punisher Lures website or by phone at (800) 260-JIGS. If you're in Celina, TN area stop by the Dale Hollow 1 Stop (his gas station & tackle store). Bring a map and he'll even sit down with you and help you plan your day.

Guides, Guides, Guides!!!!! The guides around here fish for a living and are good at what they do. Imagine what it's like being a Smallmouth guide with a slot limit of 1 under 16" and 1 over 21". That one over 21" is a challenge, but you wouldn't believe the repeat customers that these guys get because they produce. Great source of information, give them a call, and please tell them that I referred you! (Bobby Gentry, Donnie Felton, Greg Brisendine, Andrew Robertson, Bob Coan - there's a bunch more but these guys come to mind first). If you're staying at Star Point, talk to "Frog" down there. Probably not around right now because they're pretty much closed for the season, and I haven't met him, but I hear he knows his stuff too.


----------



## BassAddict

DHF what about plastics? What color or type of plastic baits do you recommend for october?


----------



## FishingCop

DHF said:


> Thanks FishingCop -
> 
> I'll help you guys out however I can, but your comments to flounderhead were right - a lot of the stuff you're use to doing will work here too - you may just need to keep an eye on the conditions here at the time and adjust accordingly. If you're coming in October and we have a big rain like we usually do in the fall, the creeks will be hot.
> 
> Just like this week with all the rain we're getting, the run off from the "hollers" will wash a lot of plant material into the creeks and that's what the baitfish will be feeding on. Well, we all know what feeds on the baitfish
> 
> The key to this lake is the forage - as I'm sure it is with most other lakes - find what the main food source is doing (threadfin shad mostly, elwives too, craws are more spring time and become more dormant in colder weather, or so I'm told) and that's where you'll find the _most_ action.
> 
> Keep an eye on our reports and you'll know what the baitfish are doing and how we recommend fishing the upcoming week. Besides that, the best source I can give you is my partner Stephen Headrick, a.k.a. "The Smallmouth Guru". He owns Punisher Lures (https://www.PunisherLures.com), which is more known for their hair jigs that are hand tied right here in Celina, TN, but he's making an impact on the tackle scene with his spinnerbaits too. Stephen has fished this lake his whole life, and was an understudy of the great Billy Westmoreland, the most prolific Smallmouth fisherman of his time, probably ever. Stephen writes a blog for bassmaster.com called "Think Smallie", which would be a good source of info too. Contact him through the Punisher Lures website or by phone at (800) 260-JIGS. If you're in Celina, TN area stop by the Dale Hollow 1 Stop (his gas station & tackle store). Bring a map and he'll even sit down with you and help you plan your day.
> 
> Guides, Guides, Guides!!!!! The guides around here fish for a living and are good at what they do. Imagine what it's like being a Smallmouth guide with a slot limit of 1 under 16" and 1 over 21". That one over 21" is a challenge, but you wouldn't believe the repeat customers that these guys get because they produce. Great source of information, give them a call, and please tell them that I referred you! (Bobby Gentry, Donnie Felton, Greg Brisendine, Andrew Robertson, Bob Coan - there's a bunch more but these guys come to mind first). If you're staying at Star Point, talk to "Frog" down there. Probably not around right now because they're pretty much closed for the season, and I haven't met him, but I hear he knows his stuff too.



Well, there ya go. lots of good advice, coments & suggestions and even guide info from DHF...... Thanks to you again, and looking forward to hearing much more between now and our Assault on Dale Hollow (Oct - 2009)   Hope you acan join us for a day ???


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> DHF what about plastics? What color or type of plastic baits do you recommend for october?



To: DHF.... BassAddict is asking for a reason - he makes some great stuff (and I'm thinking he wants to load up before our trip):

Example:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=6129

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=6136&start=0

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=6146

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=5403&start=0


----------



## DHF

Hell yeah on plastics - I know a lot of guys like tubes & brushhogs so that's all I've really used for plastics, but sometimes you can't beat a worm. As I'm sure you already know, it depends on what kind of mood the fish are in that particular week.

Those are some nice looking worms. If possible, send me some samples and I'll see if Stephen wants to carry them in his store. He has a huge plastic selection (a lot of chunks & trailers to go with the hair jigs, but nonetheless...).

Shoot me an e-mail through the dalehollowfishing.com contact page and I'll give you an address to ship them to if you want.

By the way, my name is Preston, and I appreciate the hospitality.


----------



## DHF

Just wanted to let you guys know that our new report on Dale Hollow is live...


----------



## Jim

DHF said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that our new report on Dale Hollow is live...



:beer:

https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/fishing/fishing-reports/menu-id-157.html

Whats say G3_Guy gives us a float and fly demo during one of the Dinners? [-o<


----------



## DHF

Hey Jim -

Thanks for adding the link - didn't want to overstep any boundaries  

Float & fly is where it's at right now - I just wish it was a year round thing because it's something that everyone/anyone can do.

If I remember correctly, you guys are coming in October - if I'm right, is it the beginning or end of the month? I just hope it's not too early in the season for FNF when you guys get here. That water has to get down below 58 degrees (some say 55, but 58 is what the "Guru" tells me).


----------



## Popeye

Doesn't matter what the water temp is when we get there. _Someone_ has enough hot air to warm it up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Doesn't matter what the water temp is when we get there. _Someone_ has enough hot air to warm it up. :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hey, I resemble that remark :wink:


----------



## G3_Guy

Jim said:


> https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/fishing/fishing-reports/menu-id-157.html
> 
> Whats say G3_Guy gives us a float and fly demo during one of the Dinners? [-o<



:-k Float-N-Fly... what's that?

There will be a $49.99 seminar fee per person... Just Kidding.  

Not sure if I will be able to make it down for the event but will certainly try... if nothing else, maybe for one day. If I am able to make it, I'll be happy to exchange info with folks. :wink:


----------



## Bubba

DHF said:


> Hey Jim -
> 
> Thanks for adding the link - didn't want to overstep any boundaries
> 
> Float & fly is where it's at right now - I just wish it was a year round thing because it's something that everyone/anyone can do.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you guys are coming in October - if I'm right, is it the beginning or end of the month? I just hope it's not too early in the season for FNF when you guys get here. That water has to get down below 58 degrees (some say 55, but 58 is what the "Guru" tells me).



DHF, What would you guess would be a good tactic to focus on when we do get down there in the third week of October? I looked back to one of your old reports from this year and the water temps were in the upper 60's....Is this pretty normal water temps for October up there?


----------



## DHF

Hey Bubba -

I think hair jigs with chunk trailers and spinnerbaits will be your best bet, and I'm just going by what I saw at my partner's tournament in October. Average water temp that time of year is listed at 65. FNF doesn't really start until November.

Just keep an eye on our report for what structure to look for because it will change.


----------



## russ010

hair jigs.... that's something I don't have that I need to add to my jig collection!

I always thought those jigs were for some other fish and not bass


----------



## DHF

Hey Russ -

Check this out: https://www.punisherlures.com/articles/the-hairy-side-of-jig-fishing.html

That's my partner - after reading that article (and there's one or two more about hair jigs too) check his hair jigs out. They're made specifically for bass.


----------



## russ010

wow... that looks like it could work in the clear reservoirs where I fish. I think I'll be picking up a few of the Punisher II jigs, as well as an aspirin jig or 2. That's awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## Popeye

How do you guys do for Crappie that time of year? Who wants to eat smelly ol' Small Mouth?


----------



## DHF

PLEASE DON'T EAT OUR SMALLIES!!! (even if you can stomach them).

Crappie is decent right now, in October they'll be killer. Slip bobber and Tuffy minnows in 20-25 feet of water near brush piles should make for a good mess that night.


----------



## FishingCop

Hey DHF.... I've fished Norris a few times a year for about 30 years when I went down there to visit my inlaws - always targeted walleye.. Been fishing Bull Shoals, Arkansas last 3 years in the spring, still targeting walleyes (be back at Bull Shoals in May, 09). I basically target walleyes in the northern lakes/rivers up here in Illinois too - guess you could say I'm a wallye guy.

My first trip to Dale Hollow is next October during our outing there. I know it is famous for smallies, but, I assume it also has some good size walleyes too?? Am I right???????


----------



## DHF

I must not have been notified of your post - sorry it took so long to reply.

The walleye fishing is pretty good here. I haven't been myself on Dale Hollow, but my partner, Stephen Headrick, fills his freezer every year. He's a Smallmouth guy, but he loves to talk walleye so I'd give him a call (800-260-JIGS) and he'll be able to help you out better than me.

By the way, our new fishing report is live, and thank you to all of the tinboat.net members that have participated in our site as well. Great group of guys and I can't wait to meet you guys in October.


----------



## Waterwings

Topo map of area around resort: (map from MapTech.com)

Looks a little hilly around there! 8)


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Looks a little hilly around there! 8)



Only to you Topo and Geocaching guys. To me it looks like fluffy bushes :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little hilly around there! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you Topo and Geocaching guys. To me it looks like fluffy bushes :lol:
Click to expand...



Take a Black Sharpie (I know you still have one!) and you can mark the hills, dales and fluffy bushes

Also, I hear tell that the Black Sharpie will make my Swamp Donkey frogs change color, but as of now this is only a theory


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Waterwings said:


> Looks a little hilly around there!



It is quite hilly for sure.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little hilly around there! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you Topo and Geocaching guys. To me it looks like fluffy bushes :lol:
Click to expand...



I didn't check the contour intervals, which are normally 5-10 meters on the maps we use for orienteering, but one way to get an idea of the "slope" of the terrain is to notice that the closer the contour lines are together, the steeper it is. Notice the elevation numbers range from 700 to 915 feet above sea level. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

FH,

How's this? Look like bushes now, lol :wink: 


https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl...691,-85.242019&spn=0.016678,0.027466&t=p&z=15


----------



## russ010

CRAP~! I just found out I have an ORI (Operational Rediness Inspection) with my military unit scheduled for Oct 13-20. Unless I'm able to transfer out of this unit by then I won't be able to come. I'm still going to keep the room booked just in case I'm able to transfer and I can make it.


----------



## Popeye

I sure hope those are real nice roads as I really (and I mean REALLY) hate driving in mountains and very hilly terrain. Guess we'll bring the Silverado with the V8 instead of the Trailblazer with the straight 6.


----------



## G3_Guy

flounderhead59 said:


> I sure hope those are real nice roads as I really (and I mean REALLY) hate driving in mountains and very hilly terrain. Guess we'll bring the Silverado with the V8 instead of the Trailblazer with the straight 6.



The roads are nice... you should have no issues getting to Star Point. However, you will be in the mountains/plateau of middle TN... lots of steep hills so plan accordingly.


----------



## Waterwings

Are you bringing the boat? 


I don't like driving in mountains either.


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Are you bringing the boat?
> 
> 
> I don't like driving in mountains either.



Yup, that's what the additional pulling power of the full sized pickup. I'll double check the differences in sea level but don't think I'll need to have the boat motor adjusted to compensate for the altitude.


----------



## Waterwings

> ...I'll double check the differences in sea level but don't think I'll need to have the boat motor adjusted to compensate for the altitude.




Looked at MapTech.com and it looks like Zion is around 650 ft above sea level.


----------



## bassboy1

I am free to go. Was going to be rooming with Russ010, but if it turns out that he can't make it, I will probably have half a room open.

I love mountain driving by the way.


----------



## Bubba

This is gonna be here before we know it. Doesn't seem like that long ago that the first idea was brought up. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I sure hope those are real nice roads as I really (and I mean REALLY) hate driving in mountains and very hilly terrain. Guess we'll bring the Silverado with the V8 instead of the Trailblazer with the straight 6.



Flounder, the hills down there aren't that bad and the roads are all paved... Your Trailblazer will work. We haul ours down to Bull Shoals with our Dodge mini-van, 6 cyl. Runs about 4-5 more mpg, but pulls okay - hills aren't that bad. I was at Dale Hollow in October and it's not like driving through major mountains.. We're pulling a 16.5' Spectrum, about 1500 lbs with our 6 cyl. with no problems.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139&hilit=spectrum&start=40


----------



## FishingCop

russ010 said:


> CRAP~! I just found out I have an ORI (Operational Rediness Inspection) with my military unit scheduled for Oct 13-20. Unless I'm able to transfer out of this unit by then I won't be able to come. I'm still going to keep the room booked just in case I'm able to transfer and I can make it.



Hey, you can work it out - just tell the General that I said it was alright....  If that don't work, tell him that Capt. Ahab requires your attendance and you must be there........ :lol:


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope those are real nice roads as I really (and I mean REALLY) hate driving in mountains and very hilly terrain. Guess we'll bring the Silverado with the V8 instead of the Trailblazer with the straight 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flounder, the hills down there aren't that bad and the roads are all paved... Your Trailblazer will work. We haul ours down to Bull Shoals with our Dodge mini-van, 6 cyl. Runs about 4-5 more mpg, but pulls okay - hills aren't that bad. I was at Dale Hollow in October and it's not like driving through major mountains.. We're pulling a 16.5' Spectrum, about 1500 lbs with our 6 cyl. with no problems.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139&hilit=spectrum&start=40
Click to expand...



Might just bring the Silverado just for good measure. My boat plus all the extras will be pushing 2000-2250 pounds


----------



## russ010

FishingCop said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP~! I just found out I have an ORI (Operational Rediness Inspection) with my military unit scheduled for Oct 13-20. Unless I'm able to transfer out of this unit by then I won't be able to come. I'm still going to keep the room booked just in case I'm able to transfer and I can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you can work it out - just tell the General that I said it was alright....  If that don't work, tell him that Capt. Ahab requires your attendance and you must be there........ :lol:
Click to expand...


That would probably work if I wasn't a supervisor and the only one who knows how to work most of the test equipment and actually make the equipment work. Plus, I'm really good at using words no one understands when I'm asked questions that I have no answer to - but when I talk over their heads they just go along with it because they don't want to look stupid - Guess that's why I keep getting all these gold and silver IG coins


----------



## FishingCop

[/quote said:


> Might just bring the Silverado just for good measure. My boat plus all the extras will be pushing 2000-2250 pounds




Wow, you're heavy... I wonder if my 1500 lbs (what the guy I bought it from told me) is wrong?? How would I find out the accurate weight? Seems like when I bought it, I couldn't find anything on line at the time....


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might just bring the Silverado just for good measure. My boat plus all the extras will be pushing 2000-2250 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're heavy... I wonder if my 1500 lbs (what the guy I bought it from told me) is wrong?? How would I find out the accurate weight? Seems like when I bought it, I couldn't find anything on line at the time....
Click to expand...



According to the BPS web site my rig, with motor, trailer and boat as a Package Weighs (approx.) 1786 Lbs. 20 gallons of gas at 6lbs is 120, figure about 75 pounds for my kicker motor and 75 for misc tackle and gear, extra oil and some tools. Then there will be the stuff we bring in the truck (clothes and stuff), another 100 pounds? That adds up to 2156. My boat is a 19 footer too.


----------



## BassAddict

Hey guys just a reminder not to forget to send in your deposits for your rooms. If your anything like me your invoice can be found in your "things to do later" mail pile lol.


----------



## Popeye

Put my check in the mail Wednesday.


----------



## Jim

Check going out today! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DHF

Hey guys -

We're hosting our first annual tournament in April - either the second to last or last weekend - might be a good opportunity for some of you guys to get to know the area and the lake before your big assault on the "Holler".

We're shooting for 100 boats, which to my knowledge hasn't been done on Dale Hollow before. Entry fee is $150 - 100% of which goes back into the prize pool. If we hit our goal, that's $15,000 in prize money, and we're trying to secure a boat to raffle off!

If you're interested, more details can be found here: https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/c...Itemid,195/catid,34/func,view/id,920/limit,6/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Where the heck is dale hollow?


----------



## G3_Guy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Where the heck is dale hollow?




On the TN/KY Border...

Click here.... https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Dale+Hollow+Lake,+TN&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=27.838219,55.898438&ie=UTF8&ll=36.645283,-85.279999&spn=3.516823,6.987305&z=7


----------



## Nickk

I just realized that this is right at my wife's birthday (10-20), looks like I'm out.


----------



## FishingCop

Nickk said:


> I just realized that this is right at my wife's birthday (10-20), looks like I'm out.



I'm guessing she wouldn't appreciate a three-day fishing trip for a birthday present, huh :?:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

only 9 months to go

if the economy stays the same looks like ill be campin, envyios of all you old farts in your cozy cabins [-o< :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Nickk said:


> I just realized that this is right at my wife's birthday (10-20), looks like I'm out.



Does she fish? How about cook for a bunch of liars, I mean fishermen?


----------



## BassAddict

Loggerhead Mike said:


> only 9 months to go
> 
> envyios of all you old farts in your cozy cabins [-o< :mrgreen:



dont forget bout us young farts in the cozy cabins!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Im debating on what i want to do.... only a 4.5 hour drive from me so hmmm


----------



## Jim

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Im debating on what i want to do.... only a 4.5 hour drive from me so hmmm



Do it! :mrgreen: 

Its only 1100 miles for us. :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> OhioStateBuckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im debating on what i want to do.... only a 4.5 hour drive from me so hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it! :mrgreen:
> 
> Its only 1100 miles for us. :shock:
Click to expand...



From some of the stories I've heard, that's the same thing isn't it? :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

haha im not sure bout them kentuckians. i gotta make sure i carry my gun.


----------



## Mossy535

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> ... i gotta make sure i carry my gun.



You'd be out of place down here in Tennessee if you didn't!  [-X


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ha yea, gotta check the laws down there though, up here they arent as strict as some of them southern states from what ive seen atleast. I can carry anywhere in ohio no matter what since im law enforcement, not sure how it is out of state though


Do have a ccw as well though so should be covered either way.


----------



## FishingCop

better to ask forgiveness than permission  

I been carrying in TN for over 30 years (2-5 times a year for vacation/visits to my in-laws) only had to pull it 2 times...

BTW what's a CCW?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

its what they call having a "concealed carry permit" yeah doesnt make since that its ccw but thats what they call it lol


----------



## FishingCop

We don't have those in Illinois - we're still one of the states that don't allow for concealed weapons except for law enforcement. Private citizens can't carry.

You can check online for what states exempt police officers from concealed carry laws - either off or on duty - when traveling to another state. They've changed over the years and more states now allow for concealed carry by non-resident law enforcement. Since I retired a few months ago, after 30 years on the job, I am now covered under Federal statutes that allow retired cops (certain requirements must be met) to carry anywhere in the U.S. :wink:


----------



## Andy

I just need to know who all has CCW, that way I know who to stay close to if we happen to get attacked by some bear trying to steal a meal from the live well.... LOL

I hate winter, but October can't get here fast enough... LOL


----------



## Popeye

Well, there won't be a gun in my boat, unless you count the pencil flaregun.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Well, there won't be a gun in my boat, unless you count the pencil flaregun.



Unless you take me for a ride


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

can we get drunk and shoot your flare gun at night? i always wanted to see one in action :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there won't be a gun in my boat, unless you count the pencil flaregun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you take me for a ride
Click to expand...


The last time you were in my boat with a knife, my fishing line got cut somehow and my bass got away. Wonder what would happen to my fish if you had a gun? :shock:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there won't be a gun in my boat, unless you count the pencil flaregun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you take me for a ride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you were in my boat with a knife, my fishing line got cut somehow and my bass got away. Wonder what would happen to my fish if you had a gun? :shock:
Click to expand...


I don't see any pictures of your "unfounded" allegations?? Can you prove I cut loose your "huge" bass?????? Can you even prove that I had a knife in your boat????

If the Capt. were my attorney, I'm sure he would want some evidence of your allegations or threaten you with a libel suit for making a public assertion that you have no evidence to support.

Now, as far as the gun, you certainly should wonder    (maybe we would be eating it instead of it getting off your hook?? :lol:


----------



## Jim

Less than 8 months away! \/ Hopefully everyone who has not made a reservation yet is still planning on attending, even if it is for one day!


----------



## Andy

I haven't made any reservations, but I'll flip my boat over and sleep under it if I really need to.. LOL
Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Popeye

I counted 14 members (in the first post of this thread) that are confirmed. Not sure about # of guests accompanying them. So far I do have my wife agreeing to make at least a big pot of her chili for us. It would be nice to have a count (still early and plenty of time) of attendees so we can bring enough ingredients to make a big enough pot of the steamy goodness.


----------



## Waterwings

Still not sure what my schedule will be this far in advance, but will definitely try to be there, even if it's just for the day. Catch a ride on someone's rig if possible


----------



## bassboy1

I should be going with Russ. If his military duty doesn't allow him to go, I will very likely buy his room from him, and will either go solo, or my dad will come along. Can't wait to meet all y'all there.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

i've not researved a room or anything but I will definately be there. im probably just going to camp since i only have a 3 hour drive door to door to get there, and i will have my gf with me, and a friend from nashville coming down to fish, so in all that will make 3. need some deer meat for that chilli? i hope yall make it spicy :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010

Well, if all works out - I should be able to make it. I think I'm going to get the unit transfer I was looking for - so as long as I'm not deployed I should be there. I know I don't have drill that weekend.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm going to try to make it with or without the wife. Waterwings,if we cross paths your more than welcome to hitch a ride on the rig. Steve


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> I'm going to try to make it with or without the wife. Waterwings,if we cross paths your more than welcome to hitch a ride on the rig. Steve



:beer:

Very cool!


----------



## Nickk

Though I won't be able to make it, I saw this report on a Chicago site and thought you guys who are going would want to see it:

https://www.chicagolandfishing.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66860&highlight=


----------



## FishingCop

Hopefully, the catch will be this good in the fall for us TinBoaters....... [-o< 

Thanks for posting Nickk.........


----------



## Jim

Less than 5 months away! \/ 

My goal was a dozen members, I hope we get more than that! 

Trust me, It will be worth it. 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr

:fishing2:  

The only weekend in October that I definitely can't make it.


----------



## Waterwings

Still not sure what my schedule will be that far out.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I will be there... looking forward to it!


----------



## BassAddict

Waterwings said:


> Still not sure what my schedule will be that far out.



Unlike waterwings my schedule revolves around Tinboats and the DH trip, I am so there man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

It is going to be difficult for me to make it but I haven't cancelled my reservation as I am still hopefull we can get there.


----------



## Mossy535

Had to make the run to Knoxville and back this week. My son is entering UT as a Freshman this fall and had his summer orientation. 

It was really hard not to take the Dale Hollow exit off I-40 and check things out, but I was pushed for time. I'm looking forward to our October adventure though!

Come on folks, we need some more sign-ups!

Mark


----------



## Jim

Mossy535 said:


> Had to make the run to Knoxville and back this week. My son is entering UT as a Freshman this fall and had his summer orientation.
> 
> It was really hard not to take the Dale Hollow exit off I-40 and check things out, but I was pushed for time. I'm looking forward to our October adventure though!
> 
> Come on folks, we need some more sign-ups!
> 
> Mark




Cant wait! Looks like I will be flying in with member Remo! :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy

Jim said:


> Cant wait! Looks like I will be flying in with member Remo! :beer:



You flying into Knoxville or Nashville?


----------



## russ010

I still don't know for certain if I'll be able to make it or not.. but I'll keep the reservation because Bassboy1 was supposed to room with me... but if I can't make it, I think he and his dad are going to go


----------



## Jim

G3_Guy said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait! Looks like I will be flying in with member Remo! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flying into Knoxville or Nashville?
Click to expand...


I am thinking Nashville?


----------



## FishingCop

Hey Jim,

Can we update page one of this post? Start a new thread and let everyone re-affirm their reservtions and/or if they still "hope" to come, and scratch those who have said they can't make it? Get an up-dated roster and let's see where we're at? Seems like many new members might be able to sign up too..... I'll start by confirming that Legbrkr & Fishingcop, along with spouses are still in and have a cabin reserved.


----------



## Popeye

I'm still confirmed with my wife and myself planning on attending. Gonna need to use all my vacation days to do it but as long as finances don't go south on me we'll be there. Still not real interested in the float and fly thing and would rather fish for Crappies


----------



## nathanielrthomas

I can make it. Are there places still available to reserve or is it to late? Whats gonna be going on? Fishing? Partying? I'm down for whatever. Let me know what I need to do. I'll probably bring my Father with me if that's ok.


----------



## FishingCop

nathanielrthomas said:


> I can make it. Are there places still available to reserve or is it to late? Whats gonna be going on? Fishing? Partying? I'm down for whatever. Let me know what I need to do. I'll probably bring my Father with me if that's ok.




Go back to the first page and follow the thread - all the info is there....


----------



## dunk50

Jim said:


> DahFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Man I read well, I posted on the other thread that I wouldnt be able to go. Now Im re-reading this tread and realize Its not this Oct. I got over a year to save up.
> I'M IN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Im tucking away $20 per week from now until then. I stopped going to Dunkin Donuts everyday for coffees. Thats $5 right there.....A day :shock:
Click to expand...



Hey Jim, I am going to try and make it JUST to try and get your priorities straightened out. You can give up mowing the grass or haircuts or even taking the wife to dinner but DUNKIN DONUTS!!!! you jus ain't right!! [-X Now to read the other 32 pages of this thread! :roll:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Count me in on Dale Hollow. Gonna make reservations next week. I hope there's somebody there that can steer me toward the smallmouth, because I have no clue. On another note, I'm going to Dixon Lake tomorrow morning. Wish me luck, I'm gonna try and catch Dottie's Mother.....LOL!


----------



## BassNBob

Made my reservations this past Tuesday. Have room for one, wife is not going. Will split cost.


----------



## Jim

BassNBob said:


> Made my reservations this past Tuesday. Have room for one, wife is not going. Will split cost.



:beer:


----------



## Jim

Less than 3 months! :beer:

Who lives closest to DH? I need to talk with you.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I live less than 200 miles away. You guys are killing me.


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> Less than 3 months! :beer:
> 
> Who lives closest to DH? I need to talk with you.



Jim,

Contact BassNBob, he lives in Oneida, about an hour away, also, DHL seems to be right there?


----------



## G3_Guy

DHL lives there near the lake in Celina I do beleive...


----------



## BassNBob

Jim, what can I help you with?


----------



## Jim

BassNBob said:


> Jim, what can I help you with?



PM sent!


----------



## ober51

Really wish I could go to this, just don't see myself driving all those hours from just outside NYC.


----------



## evattman

Count me in. I'm about 30-35 miles from the lake.


----------



## Jim

BassNBob said:


> Made my reservations this past Tuesday. Have room for one, wife is not going. Will split cost.




Bumping this for Bob!


----------



## Popeye

It is with a heavy heart that I must announce that I will not be able to attend the festivities at Dale Hollow. While I will be in TN during that time frame, I will unfortately be working 4 hours to the east in Johnson City, TN. I am to be doing a thermographic inspection of our plant there from the 14th through the 17th and fly back home Sunday morning. Hopefully this outing will go over well and be repeated next year. I have cancelled my reservation at Star Point but if things change at work, we may take a quick trip down there, but I wouldn't have my boat.


----------



## dyeguy1212

Man if I didn't have class I'd be in. I have family not too far from there, so I'd have a free place to stay! Which would probably be negated by the gas used to go back and forth.

Hope you guys have a good time... maybe I'll be there next year... [-o<


----------



## dunk50

spoke to soon maybe!


----------



## bassboy1

dunk50 said:


> Well, I have been lurking long enough, don't know any of you but if you show up for the Rally, we'll be friends when it's over. I am 99.9 % sure I am coming. Am going to call the lodge in the next couple of days for a room. I will be driving down from South Bend, In and am bringing my boat. I did a posting on Tinboats of the conversion. It's 17' and 70+" wide with a Merc 60. Big enough for two. Need a partner that can show me where the fish are. Willing to split a room or cabin if someone wants to. I really don't know which thread to post this on so I'm posting on both. A Mod can delete the wrong one. Can't wait, sounds like a lot of fun!



Will be good to meet you there. I think BassnBob has a space in a room, click back one page, and see. Jim quoted him at the top of this page.

My dad is going to be coming up with me. Can't wait to see y'all there!


----------



## FishingCop

Just a reminder for those of you singles trying to make it, the rooms and cabins with multiple bedrooms and beds, plus sofa beds, are a great deal if shared by 2,3, 4 or 5 people - pretty cheap per night cost for a room with kitchen, gas grill, etc. Hope some members can work it out last minute to make it down for the event.....


----------



## dunk50

Need one more week but still trying to work it out!


----------



## Jim

At this time next month We will be flying the friendly skies heading to Dale Hollow! :beer:


----------



## Bubba

I booked my reservations for the Holly Cabin, arriving thursday evening, staying all weekend til sunday. :mrgreen:


----------



## whj812

Dale Hollow trip curse..... has bitten me bad! I might not be there now... Yesterday i was fishing and my Trolling Motor messed up bad. The steering isnt working properly. If I have to get a new one, probably wont be there.  Sucks....


----------



## FishingCop

whj812 said:


> Dale Hollow trip curse..... has bitten me bad! I might not be there now... Yesterday i was fishing and my Trolling Motor messed up bad. The steering isnt working properly. If I have to get a new one, probably wont be there.  Sucks....



Oh man, that's a bummer - since you're so close to Dale.... I'd offer you a spot in my boat, but it is over full already with two men & two wives #-o Four in our 16.5 deep V is maxed out and hard to fish  - but, we'll make out okay - then off to the Smokies for 3 days  

Anyway ---- maybe there's room in another boat for you?? It's expensice to rent a boat/motor, but maybe you have a small motor you could bring for a rental boat? Or, better yet, maybe your TM will be an easy fix???? 

Hope you can work it out - it'll be a shame if you have to miss it.....


----------



## BassNBob

whj812 wrote:
Dale Hollow trip curse..... has bitten me bad! I might not be there now... Yesterday i was fishing and my Trolling Motor messed up bad. The steering isnt working properly. If I have to get a new one, probably wont be there. Sucks....

Your welcome to go with me in the mornings because my friend doesn't fish at all but does want to go out on the boat some. There's only enough room for two in my 14 footer.


----------



## Jim

Next week at this time Remo and I will be flying the friendly skies heading to DH. \/


----------



## Bubba

Has anyone found anywhere to find some recent fishing reports for DH? Interested as to whats been going on there and how the fish are acting. Wouldn't mind hooking into a couple of Fat DH Smallies.


----------



## bassboy1

smalljaw.com. 

Of course, to view the forum, you have to register (free), but from what I have read on other sites, it's worth it.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

bassboy1 said:


> smalljaw.com.
> 
> Of course, to view the forum, you have to register (free), but from what I have read on other sites, it's worth it.



x 2 on smalljaw.com . Lots of good info!


----------



## Bubba

Thanks guys. Went to register on there this morning, and turns out I have already registered on it sometime in the past....lol. Oh well, Good for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

3 more days WOO HOO! \/


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Jim said:


> 3 more days WOO HOO! \/



Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

alumacraftjoe said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smalljaw.com.
> 
> Of course, to view the forum, you have to register (free), but from what I have read on other sites, it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x 2 on smalljaw.com . Lots of good info!
Click to expand...


Check out https://www.dalehollowfishing.com./ just registered and seems to be some good info. and people willing to share info.


----------

